# Work in Progress -- Poppies



## TerryCurley

Ok so far all I have is the background. Here it is. Seems backgrounds are giving me trouble lately. I tried to make this one kind of subtle with just a small accent area of dark pink.


----------



## just

Hey I was promised puppies.


----------



## TerryCurley

Nah, I'm into flowers right now.:biggrin:

I'm taking a break. It's amazing how a little painting can wear me out. Here is what I have so far. The flowers are no where near done so no fair to critique it yet. Just wanted to show you my progress.


----------



## just

Ok poppies not puppies. They are looking good. Not as cute as puppies.


----------



## Asancta

TerryCurley said:


> Nah, I'm into flowers right now.:biggrin:
> 
> I'm taking a break. It's amazing how a little painting can wear me out. Here is what I have so far. The flowers are no where near done so no fair to critique it yet. Just wanted to show you my progress.


 You are really getting better...I see the Jenkins influence right there :vs_blush:
http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TerryCurley

Well I'm done painting for today. The picture is far from done. I'm really happy with what I've done so far. I always worry about messing it up once I have something good on the canvas. I'm beginning to get the flower peddles a bit better now. Asancta this is from a Jenkins tutorial. I'm learning so much it's unbelievable. What a treasure he is.


----------



## ARTadmin

I love poppies.

Your painting brought a smile to my face! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Asancta

TerryCurley said:


> Well I'm done painting for today. The picture is far from done. I'm really happy with what I've done so far. I always worry about messing it up once I have something good on the canvas. I'm beginning to get the flower peddles a bit better now. Asancta this is from a Jenkins tutorial. I'm learning so much it's unbelievable. What a treasure he is.


I know it's from Jenkins...I recognized the style :vs_cool:


----------



## TerryCurley

*It's finished.*

Here it is. This was so much fun to do! I really think I found the path in art I want to follow.


----------



## chanda95

I absolutely love this one Terry! The colors, the composition AND the technique. NICE work!!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you. I'm not going to lie, I was following a tutorial to make it, but heck at least I can follow directions.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wooooaaahhh..you're getting better and better Terry..I love it! :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi

It's magnificent! All of it, background, leaves, petals, all of it!

And what if you were following a tutorial? You did it! The tutorial only shows how someone else did it, and it can give some advice, but it's all yours, and it's beautiful ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is amazing! Practice makes perfect! If this didn't get a "Wow!!!!" from your husband he needs glasses! :glasses:


----------



## TerryCurley

Nope no WOW, but he did say he liked it. I don't think my husband will ever give me a WOW over flowers...maybe if I paint a television with the characters of Law & Order on the screen, that might do it.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank You so much Chanda, Luna, FanKi, and Susan. You really make me feel good by your encouragement.


----------



## Erilia

This is so beautiful :vs_love:
As usual Terry you did amazingly awesome, I love the colors, I love how you used them, amazingly awesome I tell you :vs_cool:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Erilia, you are so sweet.


----------



## Susan Mulno

TerryCurley said:


> Nope no WOW, but he did say he liked it. I don't think my husband will ever give me a WOW over flowers...maybe if I paint a television with the characters of Law & Order on the screen, that might do it.


That is funny!....in a tragic sort of way. :unhappy:

I am so blessed to have a husband who gets excited over my work! He always asks me to show my pictures to people everywhere we go.


----------



## TerryCurley

My husband is not an excitable type of person. I know he is proud of how I'm improving. When someone comes to our house he always seems to mention "My wife did these paintings." very proudly.


----------



## Susan Mulno

TerryCurley said:


> My husband is not an excitable type of person. I know he is proud of how I'm improving. When someone comes to our house he always seems to mention "My wife did these paintings." very proudly.


That is great! We are blessed to have them!


----------



## leighann

Terry I can see your improvement just in the few months I've been around. These poppies are simply gorgeous!! :vs_love:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Leighann.


----------

